# Starke Internetprobleme am neuen PC



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo PCGH-user!

Ich habe mithilfe dieses Forums einen neuen PC zusammengestellt- und gebaut. Dieser hat inklusive Windows 10, Office etc ca 1400 Euro gekostet und ist auf Spielen von neueren Titeln wie Battlefield 1 und auf die Nutzung im Office- Bereich ausgelegt.

Ich habe den PC zusammengesetzt und alle Treiber, Windows 10, Avast usw installiert.
Leider habe ich aber noch starke Internetprobleme, vor allem die folgenden

- Ping geht in Spielen von normalen Werten wie 60 kurzzeitig auf ca 600 hoch 

- Downloads dauern sehr lange, Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ca 40KBit/S

- Internetverbindung wird oft verloren


Ich habe den PC mit einem neuen LAN Kabel verbunden, die Probleme hatte ich in der Form an einem Laptop, der vorher an dem gleichen Kabel angeschlossen war nicht. Mein Mainboard hat keine WLAN Karte, also kann ich es auch nicht damit verbinden, es geht hier nur um den LAN Anschluss.

Die Netzwerkkarte ist auf einen Standard von 100MBit/s eingestellt, in der Internetstatistik des Task-Managers wird aber nur eine Geschwindigkeit von ca 80-800MBit/s angezeigt. Ich frage mich, warum ich diese nicht auch bei Downloads - da habe ich nur ca 40KBit/s - habe, auch wenn es damit unter Windows 10 viele Probleme geben soll.

Ich habe die Treiber nochmal ohne Verbesserung der Werte aktualisiert und weiß nicht mehr wirklich weiter, was ich noch machen kann, um den PC ans Laufen zu kriegen was das Internet angeht.

Die Frage ist vor allem, ob die schlechten Werte mit dem PC oder mit meiner Internetverbindung der Telekom in Zusammenhang stehen, wenn das das Problem ist würde ich mich nach einem neueren Vertrag mit schnellerer Verbindung umsehen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe finde,

MfG SimonD1


----------



## Tonas (3. Dezember 2016)

Wie schnell ist denn deine Internetleitung?
Hast du eine Möglichkeit dir den Traffic auf dem Router anzeigen zu lassen? Oder wenigstens im Task-Manager?
Evtl. laufen Windows Updates im Hintergrund?


----------



## SimonD1 (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab eine 3000er Telekom Leitung, dementsprechend im Test am Laptop 2981KBit/s Download und am gleichen Lan Anschluss 484KBit/s am PC. 

Es muss also am PC liegen. Im Task-Manager wird im normalen Betrieb ein Verbrauch von ca 0,1 MBit/s angezeigt, also fast nichts, Updates laufen im Hintergund nicht.


----------



## hanrot (4. Dezember 2016)

Hat dein Mainboard zufällig eine Art "Verbindungsmanager"? An meinem MSI hatte ich am Anfang Probleme damit. Mein Mainboard hat manchen Programmen erlaubt auf die volle Geschwindigkeit zuzugreifen und anderen eben nicht. Nachdem ich die Priorisierung abgeschaltet hatte, lief alles vollkommen Problemlos.


----------



## SimonD1 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab alle Limitationen ausgeschaltet, daran kenn es also nicht liegen. In dem CHIP Speedtest hab ich eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ca 2,2MBit/s, im Computer BILD Test aber nur 481KBit/s. Die Uploadwerte sind mit 381KBit/s gut, die PING liegt auch im normalen Bereich. Es scheint also nur Probleme mit den Downloads zu geben. Den aktuellsten Intel LAN Treiber habe ich installiert. Websites laden auch relativ schnell im Normalfall, nur Downloads dauern sehr lange, alleine der LAN Treiber mit ca 60MB hat eine Viertelstunde gedauert. Außerdem habe ich teilweise einen Ausfall des Internets, der aber relativ kurz ist. Wie gesagt treten diese Probleme an keinen anderen PCs in unserem Haus auf.


----------



## Mysteria (4. Dezember 2016)

Task Manager finde ich suboptimal zum Testen. Wie wärs mit speedtest.net?

Und hast di dir die Einstellungen jetzt angesehen oder nicht? Vielleicht mal mit den Einstellungen am Laptop vergleichen.


----------



## SimonD1 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich schreib doch oben, dass ich  auf CBILD und auf CHIP getestet habe und nicht im Task-Manager 

Die Ethernet Einstellungen hab ich angesehen, sind auf einem Standard von 100MB/S, ihr sprecht immer von "den" Einstellungen, welche meint ihr denn damit genau, gibt an meinem PC viele Einstellungen, alleine schon im BIOS und die von Windows 10.

Ich hab auch nachgedacht, vllt Avast zu deinstallieren, kann es daran liegen ?


----------



## SimonD1 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich fühle mich auch ehrlich gesagt von dem Forum etwas im Stich gelassen, ich habe mehrfach gefragt, ob es sinnvoll ist, dass ich als Laie einen PC selbst konfiguriere anstatt mir einen fertigen zu kaufen, die Antwort war immer, das sei kein Problem und ich würde das hinkriegen. Wenn ich einen fertigen PC gekauft hätte, hätte ich diese Probleme wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich verstehe, dass ihr nicht viel helfen könnt ohne den PC vor euch zu haben aber dann hättet ihr mir im Wissen, dass ich von PC-Technik keine Ahnung habe mir auch nicht dazu raten dürfen, die Sache in Angriff zu nehmen.
Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab den PC nunmal hier stehen und muss sehen, dass ich das Internet irgendwie ans Laufen kriege, ich werde ihn dann wohl die Tage in einen Fachladen bringen müssen, der mir helfen kann, auch wenn das sicher wieder viel kosten wird. Ich weiß nicht weiter was ich noch machen kann und da ihr mir anscheinend auch nicht weiterhelfen könnt geht es wohl nicht anders. Aber danke an alle hier, die zumindest versucht haben, zu helfen


----------



## Mysteria (4. Dezember 2016)

Musst du nicht 1gb/s einstellen?

Tut mir Leid, dass ich wenig hilfreich bin, aber normalerweise funtioniert es einfach ohne lange was einzustellen.  

Speedtest hatte ich überlesen ... Ich schiebe mal die Schuld der Erkältung zu.  edit: nein - da haben wie einfach zur gleichen zeit gepostet. 

Einstellungen meinte ich halt alles, was win10 so beim Netzwerk angibt. Und das dann mit dem Laptop vergleichen, ob da nicht irgend etwas auffällt. Kannst ja mal ein paar screenshots posten, vielleicht fällt dann was auf.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/10741/windows-10-fix-network-connection-issues Kannst du auch mal lesen. Finde mal raus welcher Treiber jetzt drauf ist.

Edit: Kannst du vielleicht den sonstigen leuten die hier mitlesen mal posten was du jetzt verbaut hast?


----------



## Deep Thought (4. Dezember 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Die Netzwerkkarte ist auf einen Standard von 100MBit/s eingestellt, in der Internetstatistik des Task-Managers wird aber nur eine Geschwindigkeit von ca 80-800MBit/s angezeigt. Ich frage mich, warum ich diese nicht auch bei Downloads - da habe ich nur ca 40KBit/s - habe, auch wenn es damit unter Windows 10 viele Probleme geben soll.



Erstens mal, stell das Interface wieder auf 1 GBit/s.

Wenn nur ein PC langsameres Internet hat als andere Rechner, würde ich es nicht unbedingt aufs Internet schieben. 
Such den Fehler erst mal lokal. Sprich, ping mal deinen Router an statt irgend was im Internet. Welche Übertragungsraten bekommst du, wenn du Dateien im LAN von einem PC auf einen anderen kopierst?



> Ich hab alle Limitationen ausgeschaltet



Welche Limitationen denn überhaupt? Hast du Tools oder besondere Treiber installiert? Viel ein zu stellen gibt es nämlich normalerweise nicht.

Und um welche Hardware geht es überhaupt?


----------



## Mysteria (4. Dezember 2016)

Das ist das Mainboard das er hat : ASRock > H170A-X1/3.1

Und ich nehme an er hat die Treiber von der Seite.

Intel hat ev. einen neueren, der letzte Versuch hat aber beim OP nicht geklappt. Vielleichf noch Mal suchen? Intel schlägt auch vor selbst zu suchen. 

Downloads for Ethernet Products

Um Intel suchen zu lassen: Intel(R) Driver Update Utility


----------



## Maqama (4. Dezember 2016)

SimonD1 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auch ehrlich gesagt von dem Forum etwas im Stich gelassen, ich habe mehrfach gefragt, ob es sinnvoll ist, dass ich als Laie einen PC selbst konfiguriere anstatt mir einen fertigen zu kaufen, die Antwort war immer, das sei kein Problem und ich würde das hinkriegen. Wenn ich einen fertigen PC gekauft hätte, hätte ich diese Probleme wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich verstehe, dass ihr nicht viel helfen könnt ohne den PC vor euch zu haben aber dann hättet ihr mir im Wissen, dass ich von PC-Technik keine Ahnung habe mir auch nicht dazu raten dürfen, die Sache in Angriff zu nehmen.
> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich hab den PC nunmal hier stehen und muss sehen, dass ich das Internet irgendwie ans Laufen kriege, ich werde ihn dann wohl die Tage in einen Fachladen bringen müssen, der mir helfen kann, auch wenn das sicher wieder viel kosten wird. Ich weiß nicht weiter was ich noch machen kann und da ihr mir anscheinend auch nicht weiterhelfen könnt geht es wohl nicht anders. Aber danke an alle hier, die zumindest versucht haben, zu helfen




Es ist in jedem Fall sinnvoll sich seinen Rechner selber zu bauen.
Hier im Forum bekomst du halt eine gute Beratung zu den Einzelteilen und wer keine zwei linken Hände hat, bekommt den auch zusammen gebaut.

Bei jedem PC können Probleme auftreten, abhängig von der installierten Software oder Hardware vor Ort.
Hättest du einen Fertigrechner gekauft, dann hättest du bloß eine schlechtere Konfiguration und mehr Geld gezahlt.
Ein Ferndiagnose ist nunmal schwer möglich, wir können auch nur die "üblichen" Aktionen empfehlen, wie Treiber zu kontrollieren oder ggf. mal das System neu auszusetzen.

Du bekommst hier im Forum eine komplett kostenlose Beratung von Privatleuten in ihrer Freizeit.
Du hast weder für irgendein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket bezahlt, noch gibts hier eine Funktionsgarantie.
Das der Eigenbau etwas Eigeninitiative fordert sollte klar sein, aber i.d.R auch von Laien mit etwas Hilfe machbar (hat bei Dir ja auch geklappt).

Dein Problem hängt irgendwie mit deiner Konfiguration vor Ort zusammen, und ist wohl eher ein Softwareproblem als eines der Hardware des PC selber.
Probleme mit Treibern treten immer Mal auf, bei allen Rechnern.


----------



## HerrEismann (4. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht werden im Hintergrund Windows-Updates installiert. Es könnte aber auch sein das deine Router kaputt ist. Bei mir war das auch so. Haben dann von der Telekom einen neuen bekommen und dann ging wieder alles perfekt. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
LG HerrEismann


----------



## AMD-FXler (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Simon

Wie Herr Eismann man schon angeführt hat, kann es sein, dass Windows größere Mengen an Updates runterlädt.
Zudem sei gesagt, dass sich Windows 10 80% der Bandbreite reserviert!

Es gibt ein paar einfache Dinge, die du durchführen kannst.

- Starte den Router neu um die Verbindungen neu zu initialisieren.
- Trenne kurz dein Lankabel vom PC.
- Verwende am Router einen anderen LAN Port. Normal sind 4 Lan-Anschlüsse am Router.
- Suche auf der Mainboard Herstellerseite nach neuen Ethernet-Treibern.
- Schalte in den Windows einstellungen die automatische Updateverteilung aus.
- Deaktivire in den Windows Einstellungen alles, was du nicht benötigst, weil sonst ständig Daten an Microsoft gesendet werden. (Einstellungen -> Datenschutz sowie Updates&Sicherheit ->  erweiterete Optionen -> alle Häkchen raus)
   Bei nur 3 MBits Upload ist da sofort das Limit erreicht. 3MBits heißt nicht 3 MB pro Sekunde sondern nur 0,375 MB!

Je nach deinem Nutzungsverhalten wäre vielleicht eine schnellerere Verbindung von Vorteil?


----------



## Mysteria (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich würde das Ganze auch mal ohne Avast testen, speziell auch falls der Laptop kein Avast hat. (Natürlich dann bitte nicht auf dubiosen Seiten rumsurfen.  )

Das hier: 


SimonD1 schrieb:


> . Im Task-Manager wird im normalen Betrieb ein Verbrauch von ca 0,1 MBit/s angezeigt, also fast nichts, Updates laufen im Hintergund nicht.



Finde ich auch seltsam. Müsste man da nicht 0 haben? Muss nachher mal bei mir nachsehen.

edit: Ich habe mal nachgesehen: Bei mir habe ich genau 0 Mbps im wenn ich nicht gerade irgendwas aufhabe das online ist. -> Irgendwas ist also online bei dir im Normalbetrieb.


----------

